# Touch Screen Issues on Oracle Touch



## Janty72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi everyone, I've had my Sage Oracle Touch for just over 2 years and it ran like a dream apart from last month or so. I've noticed a hissing noise from back of machine and now when I went to run a clean or descale cycle I've noticed that the top of the touchscreen won't operate in certain menu's. The arrows pointing left or right to go to next screen and tick to accept don't work when touched. The only thing that does is the cog wheel icon to open settings . I tried resetting the machine to factory default but it did not make a difference.

Has anyone any ideas on how to fix this or have they seen this happen before?


----------



## Janty72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Contacted Sage and they're gonna replace machine when it's back in stock 😆


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The hissing suggests you have had a seal leak and water or steam is getting out. Water etc in machine = problems. It's unusual for any to fail that quickly and they can be replaced diy. Preferably before any fail. Actually a periodic inspection of the internals is recommended on all machines to check for this sort of thing. Say every 12 months but this doesn't really fit that well with some people who buy Sage.


----------

